# Lyft not paying the guaranteed $1500/week



## Drafun

So I'm a new driver right. Last week (oct 6-12) I drove more than 50 hours, 50+ rides, and a higher than 90% acceptance rate. Yet according to the weekly driver summary I received this morning, I'll only be paid in the range of $700!!!!! rather than the promised $1500! 

What kind of BS is this. I had a feeling it was going to happen, so I have tried contact Lyft about this for the past 2 days. No response. Now that it HAS happened, I have sent several inquiries and hopefully these don't get ignored either.

Has anyone else had problems with this $1500/week incentive?


----------



## Baron VonStudley

Sending multiple support emails to Lyft is like repeatedly pushing an elevator call button. It doesn't make it come any faster. Flooding support email makes more crao they have to sift through and NOT get to your original one


----------



## Just Some Guy

I never bother with the incentives from either Lyft or Uber. They have too many little loopholes that they'll use to not pay out. Acceptance rate, and leaving designated areas are the two biggest ones. If you took any trips outside the area, than you're disqualified. It's just a scam to get more drivers on the road even though the rates are really too low. The only way to get a decent profit margin is to _only_ drive when there's primetime/surge. The problem with Lyft is of course their tiny, rapidly changing, primetime areas. So I rarely bother with Lyft anymore, I'll keep it as a backup plan if Uber deactivates me.


----------



## Drafun

The ignore my emails & inquiries on purpose. However whenever it's a "trust and safety" issue they are quick to contact me. ****ing bastards.


----------



## elelegido

Drafun said:


> So I'm a new driver right. Last week (oct 6-12) I drove more than 50 hours, 50+ rides, and a higher than 90% acceptance rate. Yet according to the weekly driver summary I received this morning, I'll only be paid in the range of $700!!!!! rather than the promised $1500!
> 
> What kind of BS is this. I had a feeling it was going to happen, so I have tried contact Lyft about this for the past 2 days. No response. Now that it HAS happened, I have sent several inquiries and hopefully these don't get ignored either.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with this $1500/week incentive?


Lyft still says "make $35/hr driving" on its website. Not hard to do if you get a long fare between say, 4 and 5pm which grosses you $60 or so. Then you will indeed have "made" $35 driving for that one hour.

But Lyft also has on its website a little calculator that lets you enter the number of hours you wish to work. Enter 40 hours and the estimator multiplies 40 x 35 for you and comes up with $1400. Even $35 gross is not going to happen every single one of those 40 hours on aggregate.

If you get $700 from Lyft for 50 hours, that's going to be around $450 after gas, depreciation, servicing & maintenance due to the additional wear and tear etc etc. So round about minimum wage, or just under. Entirely normal now for rideshare drivers.

Having said that, your earnings may increase as you learn the ropes (cancel any time wasting pax asap, always call to confirm, know the hot spots and times, don't chase the prime time, avoid dead miles)


----------



## afzal

Drafun said:


> So I'm a new driver right. Last week (oct 6-12) I drove more than 50 hours, 50+ rides, and a higher than 90% acceptance rate. Yet according to the weekly driver summary I received this morning, I'll only be paid in the range of $700!!!!! rather than the promised $1500!
> 
> What kind of BS is this. I had a feeling it was going to happen, so I have tried contact Lyft about this for the past 2 days. No response. Now that it HAS happened, I have sent several inquiries and hopefully these don't get ignored either.


YES I have the same problem . I met all the targets but I have not been paid the guaranteed bonus. I have emailed them but no reply.


----------



## Watson

I drive for Uber and just signed up with Lyft specifically because of the $1500 guarantee that hey advertise in my area.
I have sent multiple emails and ask them about the $1500 guarantee. This is what support sent back.

You're guaranteed $1,500/week for your first 4 weeks of driving with Lyft! That's $6,000/month, and $30/hour when you meet the criteria: 

  • Approved driver on or after 8/25/2014* 
  • Drive a minimum 50 hours a week
  • Give a minimum of 50 rides per week
  • Accept at least 90% of rides requested
  • Drive in San Francisco, Boston, Chicago, Washington DC, Seattle, or Denver
  • Offer only valid during the first four weeks you are approved** 

Notice the cities? well i'm not driving in those so I ask how does the incentive work for those outside the named cities and have not received a response.
I will update if I hear back. But if they don't make it worth while to try driving for Lyft I will just stay with Uber.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Just Some Guy said:


> I never bother with the incentives from either Lyft or Uber. They have too many little loopholes that they'll use to not pay out. Acceptance rate, and leaving designated areas are the two biggest ones. If you took any trips outside the area, than you're disqualified. It's just a scam to get more drivers on the road even though the rates are really too low. The only way to get a decent profit margin is to _only_ drive when there's primetime/surge. The problem with Lyft is of course their tiny, rapidly changing, primetime areas. So I rarely bother with Lyft anymore, I'll keep it as a backup plan if Uber deactivates me.


amen


----------



## afzal

Drafun or any other member driving for LYFT have you been paid the guaranteed $1500 by LYFT for the new drivers.


----------



## Jay123

Lol I think most of the guys posting that they have not gotten paid are UBer employees. Uber is a bunch of greedy grimy lying S.O.B. I also noticed a few of the people that said they have not gotten paid are from cities that are not listed on the requirements. Im gonna go ahead and just try them for a week and see how it works. Keep you guys posted.


----------



## Watson

Jay, I am not an Uber employee just a driver. My point is that Lyft advertised this $1500 guarantee in my area with no further explanation. Then when I sign up and ask what I need to do, they send an email that shows it is only available in a few cities. It seems pretty fraudulent to market this and then afterwards show that its not available except in limited areas. The other problem is communication. I emailed them repeatedly with questions and all my emails were very professional and simply asking for explanation but Lyft either ignored or sent back the same canned response that I posted above. 

Both Uber and Lyft have lousy customer service related to the drivers. They are very narrow minded if they think treating drivers with disdain is the best way to present their product to the payer (rider). The driver is the face that riders see for both Uber and Lyft and not being honest with the drivers is sending a message from corporate that this is how the game is played, therefore the driver passes that along to the rider whether conscious or not.

They have a great product but keep in mind it is new and ultimately a "service" and the drivers are the ones providing the face to face. If it is only a race to see "how low can you go" and to hell with the drivers, then both companies will only be able to keep the most desperate drivers and it will become just as bad as the taxi business only cheaper.

I enjoy driving for both companies for now. But would like to be valued as a partner and have reasonable communication back and forth.


----------



## Jay123

Watson said:


> Jay, I am not an Uber employee just a driver. My point is that Lyft advertised this $1500 guarantee in my area with no further explanation. Then when I sign up and ask what I need to do, they send an email that shows it is only available in a few cities. It seems pretty fraudulent to market this and then afterwards show that its not available except in limited areas. The other problem is communication. I emailed them repeatedly with questions and all my emails were very professional and simply asking for explanation but Lyft either ignored or sent back the same canned response that I posted above.
> 
> Both Uber and Lyft have lousy customer service related to the drivers. They are very narrow minded if they think treating drivers with disdain is the best way to present their product to the payer (rider). The driver is the face that riders see for both Uber and Lyft and not being honest with the drivers is sending a message from corporate that this is how the game is played, therefore the driver passes that along to the rider whether conscious or not.
> 
> They have a great product but keep in mind it is new and ultimately a "service" and the drivers are the ones providing the face to face. If it is only a race to see "how low can you go" and to hell with the drivers, then both companies will only be able to keep the most desperate drivers and it will become just as bad as the taxi business only cheaper.
> 
> I enjoy driving for both companies for now. But would like to be valued as a partner and have reasonable communication back and forth.


Quite onnistally Watson I agree with 100% of what you said. How is ridesharing down in tampa? What can you expect to realistically make out there.I might be moving down there (not for uber or lyft)


----------



## forkedover

What do you expect from a company whose logo is a pink mustache?

Seriously.


----------



## elelegido

Holy shit, I didn't know where to come up for air and take a breath!


----------



## Woober

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> i drive in seattle and gave a ride this morning to another driver new he was a driver from his picture had the green background they give us he said his 1500 a week was paid by lyft with a two week delay so if he got 700 first check two weeks later he would get his check and the other eight and it happened like that as so many new drivers were doing the bonuis they had to make sure everyone actually met all the qualifications because it is alot of money to be putting out and its a stright hift because they have already paid u all 100 percent of your fares meeting the power driver bonus so be patient and drive a few extra hours of regular time and at least 12 of prime time just to male sure for network outages and make sure u dont hit that cancel button i hit it twice last night took my acceptance fown too 90 percent which is threshholdbut all bad if u hit one too many times for no shows


Ever hear of periods? (That's what SHE said)


----------



## chi1cabby

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> i drive in seattle and gave a ride this morning to another driver new he was a driver from his picture had the green background they give us he said his 1500 a week was paid by lyft with a two week delay so if he got 700 first check two weeks later he would get his check and the other eight and it happened like that as so many new drivers were doing the bonuis they had to make sure everyone actually met all the qualifications because it is alot of money to be putting out and its a stright hift because they have already paid u all 100 percent of your fares meeting the power driver bonus so be patient and drive a few extra hours of regular time and at least 12 of prime time just to male sure for network outages and make sure u dont hit that cancel button i hit it twice last night took my acceptance fown too 90 percent which is threshholdbut all bad if u hit one too many times for no shows


Can you please use a few punctuation marks in you post?
You can't seriously expect other members to decipher that post.

Edit: Please don't post while driving.
If you want forum members to make the effort in reading and responding to your posts, please put some effort in what you post.
Thanx.


----------



## chi1cabby

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> Furthermore in the future please note I dont mind if you bi-pass my posts altogether.


All I asked you was to punctuate your long post.
That's fine. I'll hit the ignore button on you.


----------



## Jay123

You wont believe how lyft F##### me. I emailed them almost 10 days ago regarding the 1500 prothey promo. I signed up and had my car inspected. I was going to began working today 11/10/14 since the guarantee takes effect on the first monday. She e-mailed me on the 8th and told me I was ineligible because I had to take 1 ride before the 8th. When the person was inspecting my car she mentioned nothing about that. I am so upset. I turned down a job in order to take advantage of the promo. In response all she could say is I HAD HIGH VOLUME OF E-MAILS. Its clear to me how they 
operate. No compassion for any driver. I want nothing to do with them!


----------



## elelegido

What the _f**k_ just happened here?! What the hell was that??

ROFL


----------



## StephenJBlue

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> You are seriously telling someone, to use quotations? I was not asking for a response. Furthermore in the future please note I dont mind if you bi-pass my posts altogether. In the event I am dictating to my phone ,and because I may be working , or by the off chance I just hit post before cross referencing or spell checking my post. I mean no harm to you , your family , your english teacher. I am simply putting my family before the members of this forum and I apologize in advance for that. I just cannot sometime take the extra time to do a proper chexk of the post, it is just not financially viable for my family . ***unless Uber raises the rates for passengers making my time more valuable , in this occurrence I will be able to fix any and all punctuation in the future.* please PM my inbox when uber does this so I wont miss it . I'm gonna hold my breathe now, look for the guy with the blue face .
> *THREAD CLOSED*


lol.. dumbass


----------



## DriverJ

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> Now u have hurt my feelings for preapologizing , sometimes when using the text to speech feature on my phone it wont make all english majors happy and i apologiz ....especially if I have chosen to text to speech a rant.I wont ignore you though. I can fully appreciate typing in a 1 inch by 3.5 inch keyboard and reading a forum on a 4 inch screen I cant even see the punctuation marks. But my eyes are not what they used to be. Sorry sometimes when the sight starts blurring I get lazy, and then bam damn tezt too speech drives forum readers everywhere crazy.I gotta stop typing now things are starting to blur . My next optometrist appointment I am definetley going to bring your concerns forward and try to address your suggestions toot sweet.☆toot sweet is used in this sentence asa way of saying rather quickly. But as I said ignore my posts if it makes you feel powerless that you wont be able to control how I type , ignoring is a good way for a person with serious control issues to deal with me . Have a great day all make lots of money for uber and a few bucks for yourself and be safe out there ....also in my earlier post when I said I was texting and driving with a pax in the car ( was all just jokes , only humor to pass the day) the part about not being able to stop working to use proper punctuation always all true .RANT COMPLETE I WILL BE IGNORING ANYMORE POSTS ON THIS TOPIC " HACE A GOOD DAY , AND WEEK, AND MONTH , AND REMAINDER OF YEAR


See your doctor, inquire about something called Zanax.


----------

